# Hey =]



## curvatures (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello everyone, my name is Amanda. I'm new to this forum 
I love poetry and prose. I've been writing for a while now. I write more poetry than anything else, but I love to try and write short stories and a little prose every now and then. I also love to read poetry, I am a very big fan of Anne Sexton. Her work is very raw and free. =) I hope to get to know some of you and your writing here. Take care.


----------



## Kyrie (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forums~


----------



## Nickie (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi there, Amanda, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## curvatures (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you both for the welcome =)


----------



## Shinn (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey there and welcome to the forum, Amanda! 

Hope to be seeing some of your work around here soon.


----------



## Baron (Jul 21, 2007)

Greetings Amanda and welcome to the forum


----------



## curvatures (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you =D


----------

